# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Nderhyrja me SONDE NE TEMTH

## BlooD_VenoM

Me duhet te shuaj nje kureshtje per guret ne temth.Pas nje nderhyrje ne temth me sonde gureve cfare i behet?Bluhen me ultratinguj, apo nxirret me gjithe temth dhe gure perjashta?PLZ me ktheni pergjigje.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Me duhet te shuaj nje kureshtje per guret ne temth.Pas nje nderhyrje ne temth me sonde gureve cfare i behet?Bluhen me ultratinguj, apo nxirret me gjithe temth dhe gure perjashta?PLZ me ktheni pergjigje.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pa marre parasyshe se a behet operimi me sonde (laparoskop)apo ne formen klasike,fshikza e tamthit  duhet te operohet komplet me tere permbajtjen e saje,pra edhe me guret.

----------


## miki_al2001

Hiqet komplet fshikza e temthit.(cholecystectomy).Ky lloj operacioni  quhet laparoscopi.

----------


## Jimy

> Me duhet te shuaj nje kureshtje per guret ne temth.Pas nje nderhyrje ne temth me sonde gureve cfare i behet?Bluhen me ultratinguj, apo nxirret me gjithe temth dhe gure perjashta?PLZ me ktheni pergjigje.


Para 6 muajsh nena e nje shokut tim,u nis nga Tirana per ne France pasi kishte probleme me gure ne temth,ne veshka si i thohet.Mbasi e mbajten ne spital gati nje jave dhe e bombarduan me reze guret,5 apo 6 dite me mbrapa operohet,dhe i nxjerin 6 gure,ishin pothuajse me madhesine e grurit,ndoshta dhe me te fryra.I kam pare vete me syte e mi kur i vajta ne spital mbas operacionit,dhe mbasi hapi nje kuti qe ja kishte futur doktori vete si peshqesh me tha:shikoji çme kane nxjere,dhe zgjaste doren perte mi treguar.Ajo thoshte si ka mundesi nuk kam asnje shenje,asnje prerje si mi kane nxjere etj...

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Para 6 muajsh nena e nje shokut tim,u nis nga Tirana per ne France pasi kishte probleme me gure ne temth,ne veshka si i thohet.Mbasi e mbajten ne spital gati nje jave dhe e bombarduan me reze guret,5 apo 6 dite me mbrapa operohet,dhe i nxjerin 6 gure,ishin pothuajse me madhesine e grurit,ndoshta dhe me te fryra.I kam pare vete me syte e mi kur i vajta ne spital mbas operacionit,dhe mbasi hapi nje kuti qe ja kishte futur doktori vete si peshqesh me tha:shikoji çme kane nxjere,dhe zgjaste doren perte mi treguar.Ajo thoshte si ka mundesi nuk kam asnje shenje,asnje prerje si mi kane nxjere etj...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ke ngaterruar gjerat.Fshikza e themthit ndodhet e ngjitur per melci(hepar),ndersa guret ne veshka jan nje gje tjeter.
Guret ne veshka mund te "bombardohen",ndersa ata te fshikzes se temthit duhet te nxjerren bash me fshikzen.

----------


## KillinGRoutinE

Hej Mordor!

kam pershtyjen se ti po kerkon informacion per nje procedure qe quhet ERCP !

Kerkoje ke Winkipedia  ose Goolgle dhe ke pergjigjen qe do! (Une spo jap me sqarime se aty ke gjithe informacionin e duhur, por qe te kryhet kjo procedure ka ca kritere , nder to eshte e dhe madhesia e gurit. Ne pergjithesi kjo metode nuk perdoret per gure te medhenj.
Te shkuara!!!

----------


## Jimy

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ke ngaterruar gjerat.Fshikza e themthit ndodhet e ngjitur per melci(hepar),ndersa guret ne veshka jan nje gje tjeter.
> Guret ne veshka mund te "bombardohen",ndersa ata te fshikzes se temthit duhet te nxjerren bash me fshikzen.


E Pyeta ate Gruan qe eshte bere operacion para disa muajsh,dhe ajo me tha qe mi kane nxjere 6 guret me gjithe temth.Nejse une e dija qe kishte gure ne veshka,ke te drejte ashty siç thua ti eshte.

----------


## DI_ANA

Kurat popullore qe eliminojne guret ne temth

Si ndikon rigoni ne shkrirjen e gureve. Çfare janë guret ne temth, pse shkaktohen dhe pse rrezikohen edhe bebet?!

Formimi i gureve ne temth shkaktohet zakonisht nga një tepri e madhe e kolesterines ne lengun e temthit. Kur njeriu, për shembull, gjatë nates nuk ushqehet, lengu (vreri) qëndron ne qetësi ne temth. Atëherë, kolesterina kristalizohet dhe pastaj formon gurë te ngjashem me guret e vegjel. Guret e temthit janë një semundje e perhapur ne Shqipëri, ashtu si dhe guret e veshkave. Ne Francë, 40 për qind e popullsise mbi 60 vjeç dhe veçanerisht gratë vuajne me shumë nga kjo semundje. Obeziteti dhe diabeti, ose mungesa e veprimtarise sportive, e shtojne me shumë këtë mundësi. Nga pikëpamja anatomike fshikeza e temthit është një organ me gjatesi rreth 10 cm dhe përmban rreth 50 ml vrer ne një ngjyrë jeshile. Nga jashtë fshikeza e temthit mbulohet nga një membrane e holle e vendosur poshte melçise dhe qe quhet peritoneum. Përgjithësisht njihen 3 lloje guresh: kolesterinike (qe perbehen nga kolesterina), pigmentare (qe perbehen nga polimeret e bilirubines) dhe guret e perziere, qe janë ata te zakonshmit. Sigurisht, shkak është se me e kalimin e moshes, rritet perqindja e kolesterines ne gjak. Jeta bëhet me sedentare, pra më më pak levizje.
Shfaqja e semundjes
Temthi jep dhimbje tipike ne hipokondrin e djathte, poshte brinjeve. Ndonjehere, sipas specialisteve, kur irritohet pjesa e diafragmes qe ka kontakt me temthin, dhimbja ndihet edhe ne shpatullen e djathte (diafragma inervohet nga nervat C3-C4-C5, ashtu si dhe shpatulla). Dhimbja e pankreasit dhe dhimbja e temthit mund te jenë te lidhura me njera-tjetrën zakonisht nga ngecja e ndonjë guri ne “common bile duet” (ductus choledocus communis). Guri ne temth mund te jape dhimbje (ose mund te shfaqe mbindjesi) ne segmentin midis brinjes VII dhe IX qe nga sternumi deri ne shtyllen kurrizore (columna vertebralis). Kurse inflamacioni i temthit rrezatohet ne shpatullen e djathte dhe membrana mbeshtjellese e temthit inerviohet nga nervi diafragmatik, ose frenik i djathte, duke bërë qe dhimbja te perqendrohet ne shpatullen e djathte dhe sidomos ne anën e djathte te diafragmes.
Kur duhen operuar?
Shumica e gureve te temthit, shpesh te një dimensioni te vogël, nuk japin asnjë shenjë apo simptome dhe është e panevojshme t’i heqesh. Por kur ata sjellin dhimbje, duhet menduar për t’i hequr. Ne fakt këto dhimbje shpesh pasohen me nderlikime te renda. Guret bllokojne temthin, ose kanalet qe e çojne ne zorre, duke sjelle kështu një kolike hepatike (dhimbje e fortë e melçise, kur guri bllokon daljen e temthit, zakonisht pas një ushqimi tepër te yndyrshem), një kolecistit te fortë (si pasoje e infeksionit te pareteve te fshikezes se temthit), angiokolit (me ethe gjer ne 39°-40° qe mund te çoje dhe ne septicemi, infeksion i pergjithshem ne gjak), apo një pankreatit (inflamacion te pankreasit).
Efekti i ilaçeve
Trajtimi me ilaçe u rekomandohet pacienteve ne fazen kur ende nuk mendohet për operacion, veçanerisht tek të moshuarit. Megjithatë, gjysma e pacienteve te trajtuar kështu kanë pasur përsëritje te gureve, madje dhe nderlikime. Për këtë arsye, ne shumicen e rasteve kirurgjia është mjeti me i mirë për t’u sheruar. Por ka raste qe ne disa paciente përdoren dhe rrezet lazer. Kjo ka te beje me heqjen e gjithë fshikezes se temthit dhe jo vetëm te gureve. Ne shumicen e rasteve operacioni zgjat 3 ore, duke praktikuar laparoskopine: një kirurg bën 4 prerje për te lejuar kalimin e mikroinstrumenteve. Nderhyrja fillon me një fryrje te barkut me gaz, qe te ngrihet pareti i barkut, ne mënyrë qe instrumentet brenda te punojnë pa veshtiresi. Pas operacionit gazi thithet dhe hiqet nga barku. Me laparoskopi apo me hapje klasike, anestezia është gjithnjë e përgjithshme.
Pas operacionit
Pas laparoskopise, qëndrimi ne spital zgjat 48-72 ore. Qe te nesërmen pacienti mund te haje. Ndërsa dhimbjet lehtesohen pas 3 ditesh. Ne shpatulla ndihet një dhimbje e lehtë pas futjes se gazit ne bark. Një jave pas operacionit, pacienti fillon një veprimtari normale. Por, një regjim ushqimor është i nevojshem ne këto raste. Ne 1/2 e rasteve, operacioni pasohet me një lloj diarreje. Perseritja e krijimit te gureve mund të ndodhë ne 1/100 e rasteve. Vreri është një leng qe fabrikohet nga melçia. Permes tij eliminohen substancat toksike si kolesterina etj. Vreri luan rol te rëndësishëm ne tretjen e yndyrave ne zorre. Fshikeza e temthit është një qeske e vogël ne rrugën qe pershkon vreri midis melçise dhe zorres. Ajo depoziton vrerin gjatë kohës se qetesise dhe e çliron atë gjatë ngrenies.
Perdorimi i rigonit për guret
Të gjithë i njohin vlerat e rigonit ne gatim. Jo vetëm kaq, po perveç shijes aq te mirë qe u jep ushqimeve, është dhe mrekullia qe bën kjo bime edhe ne mjekesine popullore. Kjo erze aq e njohur ne çdo kuzhine shqiptare, ndihmon ne lehtesimin dhe parandalimin e shumë semundjeve. Si shumë bime te tjera, edhe çaji i përgatitur me deget e rigonit te njome jep rezultate te menjehershme ne rastet e dhimbjeve te kokës me prejardhje nervore. Një gote çaj do të sillte qetesine qe ju mundonte prej kohësh. Çaji i kësaj bime ndihmon edhe ne rastet kur aparati tretes nuk e kryen mirë funksionin e tij, kur ka veshtiresi ne tretjen e ushqimit. Po ashtu, çaji i kësaj bime ka aftësi antispastike, për këtë arsye përdoret edhe ne trajtimet e shqetesimeve dhe dhimbjeve te barkut, qe mund te shkaktohen nga faktore te ndryshëm. Çaji përdoret edhe kur shkaktare është ftohja dhe dhimbjet shoqerohen me fryrje te barkut.
Pergatitja e çajit
Vetite e rigonit ne kurimin e semundjeve e kanë bazen te perberesit e tij. Kjo bime është e pasur me vaj kariofilene, timolo, karvarkrolo dhe terpinine. Janë pikërisht këta komponente qe i japin bimes vlera kuruese. Për pergatitjen e çajit te rigonit nevojitet një liter ujë i ftohte dhe ne te vendosen 40 grame nga bima ne lulezim. Zihen për 10 minuta, me pas kullohet lengu dhe pihet i pa-embelsuar. Pjesa qe ndihmon ne kurimin e semundjeve është e gjithë bima, por mund te përdoren edhe gjethet e saj, te mbledhura gjatë kohës se lulezimit nga qershori deri ne shtator.

Rekomandimet e specialisteve
Për te gjithë specialistet e shendetesise, guret ne temth janë një problem jo shumë i rëndë. Sipas tyre, kjo semundje nuk rrezikon jetën e njerëzve dhe mbi të gjitha nuk është e trashegueshme. Kujdes duhet te tregohet ne mënyrë te veçante me përdorimin e ushqimeve qe kanë sa më pak kripe, përdorimi i sa me shumë litrave ujë si dhe evitimi i ushqimeve te skuqura. Për te semuret qe vuajne nga guret ne temth, mjeket popullore rekomandojne pirjen e 2 deri 3 gotave ne ditë te këtij çaji. Mjeket keshillojne qe një gote te pihet herët ne mëngjes, kur nuk keni ngrënë ende mëngjes, pasi jep efekte te jashtezakonshme ne shkrirjen e gureve. Gjithashtu, rigoni është mjaft i mirë edhe për parandalimin e semundjeve te melçise. Të semuret nga melçia duhet te pine çdo mëngjes dhe mbrëmje çaj rigoni te pa-embelsuar. Shumë shpejt do të shohin efektet pozitive qe ai jep. Një ndihmese te madhe jep çaji i rigonit edhe ne çrregullimet qe shfaqen nga parazitet ose mikroorganizmat, te cilët mund te shkaktojne tretje te ushqimit me veshtiresi, te shoqeruara me grumbullimin gazesh, acarim te mbuleses mukoze te zorres, te shoqëruar me dalje jashtë te shpeshta ose me heqje barku.

Lengu i lakrave turshi

Një mjekim për kurimin e gureve ne temth është edhe lengu i lakrave turshi. Lengu i turshive përzihet me 2 gota vaj ulliri, duke i hedhur edhe lengun e 4 kokrrave limoni te shtrydhur. Masa e perftuar lihet e mbuluar për 5 ore. Me pas pihet për çdo 25 minuta nga një gjysmë gote. Pasi kanë kaluar 24 ore nga pirja e lengut, i semuri nuk duhet te haje e te pije, duke vazhduar përsëri derisa masa e përgatitur te harxhohet. Edhe kelmuthi gjembar ka dhënë rezultate te mira ne shkrirjen e gureve te vegjel te temthit. Për pergatitjen e çajit merren 2 luge kafeje nga kjo bime, hidhet një gote ujë dhe zihen për 10 minuta. Nga çaji i perftuar pihen 2 gota esell ne mëngjes. Duhet te kihet parasysh qe lengu duhet te jetë i vaket përpara se te pihet. Kjo kure vazhdon për 1 muaj.

Perzierja e veres se ëmbël me vajin e ullirit

Kjo është një kure tjetër qe keshillojne mjeket për te semuret qe vuajne nga guret ne temth. Kura e përgatitur nga perzierja e veres se ëmbël me vajin e ullirit është mjaft frutdhenese për këtë qëllim. Masa e krijuar zihet për 5 minuta dhe pasi ftohet pihet çdo mëngjes nga 1 gote. Mjekimi me këtë kure duhet te vazhdoje për 5 ditë. Jo vetëm vaji i ullirit sherben për kurimin e semundjes, por edhe gjethet e tij janë shumë te mira për parandalimin e gureve. Gjethet e thata te ullirit zihen derisa nga masa te mbetet 1 liter. Pasi kullohet, hidhet ne shishe dhe mbahet ne frigorifer. Gjatë përdorimit sasia, qe do pihet, duhet te jetë e vaket dhe e embelsuar me mjalte sipas deshires. Pihen 2 filxhane kafeje esell ne mëngjes, po aq edhe ne mbrëmje para gjumit. Kjo kure vazhdon deri ne 25 ditë. Po të jetë e nevojshme kura mund te vazhdoje sërish pas një periudhe prej 1 muaji.

Guret ne temth, ne rrezik edhe bebet

Ne raste te rralla femija lind me një te mete ne rrugët e temthit. Këto janë te mbyllura dhe kështu temthi nuk ka mundësi te lirohet e te kaloje nga melçia deri ne zorre. Ne këto raste ngjyra e verdhe bëhet me e theksuar me kalimin e ditëve dhe te javeve. Kjo lloj verdheze nuk ka mjekim. Rralle, me anë te nderhyrjes kirurgjikale mund te hapen rrugët e kalimit te temthit.

Jonida Tashi Gazeta Shqip

----------


## DI_ANA

> Me duhet te shuaj nje kureshtje per guret ne temth.Pas nje nderhyrje ne temth me sonde gureve cfare i behet?Bluhen me ultratinguj, apo nxirret me gjithe temth dhe gure perjashta?PLZ me ktheni pergjigje.



Ne nje operacion te tille hiqen edhe guret edhe temthi...
E di gjithashtu qe pas heqjes se temthit je i detyruar te mbash dhe te respektosh nje diete dhe zgjedhje ushqimi,pasi tretja e tyre nuk mund te behet si me pare.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve me beri pune.Faleminderit dhe nje here.

----------

